# Sigma Announces the 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Series Lens Development



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

```
<strong><em>The Bokeh Master with Longest Focal Length Among Sigma Wide-Aperture F1.4 Art Lenses</em></strong></p>
<p>Introducing the “bokeh master”—featuring incredible resolution and designed for full-frame sensors, this is the longest focal length of the Art line’s F1.4 lenses</p>
<p>1. Optical system delivering unsurpassed F1.4 performance</p>
<p>2. Exceptional peripheral brightness</p>
<p>3. Professional specifications</p>
<p>4. Ease-of-use specifications</p>
<p>5. Compatible with full-frame Sony E-mount cameras</p>
<p>6. Compatible with Canon Lens Aberration Correction Launch: TBD Accessory: Case, Cover Hood (LH1113-01), tripod socket (TS-111), protective cover (PT-21) Available AF mounts: SIGMA, Nikon, Canon, and Sony E-mount Note: Appearance and specifications are subject to change without notice.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Leading the way in F1.4 brightness

Since introducing its first SIGMA Global Vision F1.4 lens in 2012, the 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art, SIGMA has been adding wide-aperture F1.4 options to the lineup. Now, with the introduction of the new 105mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art, SIGMA offers a total of nine lenses with F1.4 brightness, including six for full-frame cameras and three for APS-C cameras. SIGMA has designed all of these lenses to offer minimal optical aberration and deliver incredible resolution and stunning contrast. Boasting the longest focal length of the F1.4 Art line lenses, the new lens combines outstanding resolution with a beautiful bokeh effect. Designed with great care to ensure that both the in-focus and out-of-focus areas of the photograph are equally satisfying to the eye, this lens is truly a “bokeh master.” The SIGMA 105mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art has earned its place as the flagship of the F1.4 Art line lenses, prioritizing image quality above all to fulfill the promise of the line, delivering truly amazing optical performance.</p>
<p><strong>Key features</strong></p>
<p>1. Optical system delivering unsurpassed F1.4 performance

In order to combine outstanding wide-aperture, mid-telephoto performance with F1.4 brightness at maximum aperture, this lens incorporates 17 optical elements in 12 groups—an uncommonly large number of elements for a prime lens. By including three FLD glass elements, two SLD glass elements, and one aspherical lens element, the optical system minimizes axial chromatic aberration to deliver extremely high resolution along with ample peripheral light volume. The area in focus is extremely sharp, while the area out of focus features a beautiful bokeh effect with highly natural colors, making this lens a powerful choice for portrait photography. The optical system also minimizes sagittal coma flare, making this lens excellent for capturing starry skies.</p>
<p>2. Exceptional peripheral brightness

The most effective method of ensuring ample light is to maximize the diameter of the first element of the optical system. With its large filter diameter of 105mm, the SIGMA 105mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art delivers a significantly greater volume of peripheral light than other lenses in its class. Minimizing vignetting while offering a beautiful bokeh effect, this lens is ideal for portrait photography.</p>
<p>3. Professional specifications

Like SIGMA’s Sports line lenses, the 105mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art features a highly effective dust- and splash-proof structure with special sealing at the mount connection*, manual focus ring, cover connection, and other areas, allowing photographers to work in all types of weather. In addition, the front of the lens is protected by a water- and oil-repellent coating that makes cleaning easy. The high-speed, high-accuracy autofocus helps photographers react in an instant to get those special shots.

*SIGMA mount lens does not include sealing, since sealing is present on compatible SIGMA cameras.</p>
<p>4. Ease-of-use specifications

Instead of conventional ABS plastic, the exclusive lens hood features CFRP (carbon fiber reinforced plastic), a light but strong material used in the interior and exterior fittings of aircraft, among many other applications. The removable Arca-Swiss tripod socket is compatible with Arca-Swiss platforms and clamps, and its exclusive protective cover makes the lens easier to carry and use when shooting hand-held.</p>
<p>5. Compatible with full-frame Sony E-mount cameras The Sony E-mount version of this lens is compatible with Sony mirrorless cameras and contains the same optical system as the versions for other mounts. SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 is not required, as the lens performs the same functions as the converter, including in-camera image stabilization and in-camera lens aberration correction. In addition, the lens is compatible with Sony’s Continuous AF, which is not available via MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11. SIGMA plans eventually to offer Sony E-mount versions of every full-frame prime lens currently available in the Art line, from 14mm to 135mm.

Note: This product is developed, manufactured and sold based on the specifications of E-mount which was disclosed by Sony Corporation under the license agreement with Sony Corporation.</p>
<p>6. Compatible with Canon Lens Aberration Correction

The Canon mount version of this lens is compatible with the Canon Lens Aberration Correction function.* Matching the optical characteristics of the lens, this function performs in-camera corrections of peripheral illumination, chromatic aberrations, distortion, and more, to further enhance image quality.

*Function not available on all Canon cameras. Available corrections may vary depending on the Canon camera model.</p>
<p>Other features</p>
<ul>
<li>Rounded diaphragm</li>
<li>Fast AF with full-time manual override*

*The operation of full-time MF may vary based on mount type.</li>
<li>Compatible with SIGMA Mount Converter MC-11 Note: SIGMA and Canon mount lens</li>
<li>Available SIGMA USB DOCK makes customization and flexible adjustment possible* *Not available for Sony E-mount lens</li>
<li>Available Mount Conversion Service</li>
<li>Brass bayonet mount</li>
<li>Evaluation with SIGMA’s own MTF measuring system: A1</li>
<li>“Made in Japan” with outstanding craftsmanship</li>
</ul>
<p>For more information about the SIGMA GLOBAL VISION lineup of fine products, please visit the official SIGMA global website: SIGMA GLOBAL VISION: http://www.sigma-global.com</p>
<p>Specifications All figures calculated for SIGMA</p>
<p>Lens Construction: 17 elements in 12 groups | Angle of view (35mm): 23.3° | Number of diaphragm blades: 9 (rounded diaphragm) | Minimum aperture: F16 | Minimum focusing distance: 100cm/39.4in. | Maximum magnification ratio: 1:8.3 | Filter size: ø105mm | Dimensions (diameter x length): ø115.9mm x 131.5mm/4.6in. x 5.2in. | Weight: 1645g/58.0oz.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 27, 2018)

I dislike these ''development'' announcements. I'm far too impatient.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 27, 2018)

CRAZY what sigma is putting out these days!
Does that Canon company still make new innovative lenses anymore? I haven't heard from that old company in years... 
Sigma since your the king of lenses now can you make us a 28mm 1.4 OS and 50mm 1.4 OS? Knowing you sigma I'm sure its already in development. 8) 8) 8)

Canon who?


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 27, 2018)

I REALLY hope that tripod collar can come off. I'm extremely excited about this lens! 85mm 1.2 is my main wedding lens but when I use to shoot Nikon the 105mm 2.5 was my fave focal length as it was my max I could use for fast shooting. I had the 135mm f2L for years but finally sold it being too long for me.
You would think the diff between 105mm vs 135mm wouldn't be much but in fast shooting it makes a big diff in real life.
My perfect setup would be:
28mm 1.4 (currently use 35mm 1.4Lii)
50mm 1.4 IS (currently Sig 50mm 1.4)
105mm 1.4 (85mm 1.2Lii)

For my style those would be my fave lenses! Keep it up Sigma!!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 27, 2018)

Mac Duderson said:


> I REALLY hope that tripod collar can come off. I'm extremely excited about this lens! 85mm 1.2 is my main wedding lens but when I use to shoot Nikon the 105mm 2.5 was my fave focal length as it was my max I could use for fast shooting. I had the 135mm f2L for years but finally sold it being too long for me.
> You would think the diff between 105mm vs 135mm wouldn't be much but in fast shooting it makes a big diff in real life.
> My perfect setup would be:
> 28mm 1.4 (currently use 35mm 1.4Lii)
> ...



A have a similar interest in lenses as you. I love the 100mm focal length too. And yes, the tripod collar is removable. I've seen images with out it already.


----------



## noncho (Feb 27, 2018)

It sounded interesting, but it's too big and heavy. I'll stay with 85 1.2L + 135 ART setup


----------



## docsmith (Feb 27, 2018)

Sigma has been delivering the goods. I currently own the 50A and 150-600S. But 17 elements in 12 groups!

Here are the specs:

Maximum magnification ratio: 1:8.3 | Filter size: 
ø105mm | Dimensions (diameter x length): ø115.9mm 
x 131.5mm/4.6in. x 5.2in. | Weight: 1645g/58.0oz

That thing isn't just huge, it is yuge.....

Compared to the Nikon 105 f/1.4:

Filter Size
82 mm 

Approx. Dimensions (Diameter x Length)
3.7 in. (94.5 mm) x 4.2 in. (106 mm) 

Approx. Weight
34.8 oz. (985 g)


----------



## mjg79 (Feb 27, 2018)

docsmith said:


> Sigma has been delivering the goods. I currently own the 50A and 150-600S. But 17 elements in 12 groups!
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...



I think it really shows are we are well into the "law of diminishing returns" with full frame lenses.

The Nikon 105/1.4 is regarded as a really great lens and one assumes Sigma have been determined to beat it for resolution and corner sharpness - and it looks like the only way they could do that was to make it huge. We have seen them take a similar approach with the 85/1.4 and 135/1.8 and there obviously is a market for it.

It does seem the only way to get Zeiss/Sigma image quality on a full frame lens is to make it enormous. A 5% improvement in corner sharpness means a 25% gain in size and weight.

I think it's a good time to be a photographer with all these choices though for me the sharpness war is over, I simply no longer care. The Canon 135L for example is not as sharp as either the Zeiss 135 or the Sigma 135 Art when shooting test charts - but I don't care; wide open it is more than sharp enough on a 5DSR and has a beautiful rendering. Again I think we will see that if Canon does bring out a MkII and even if they keep it at f/2 they will likely gain weight and size if they try to improve the resolution.

I know the price would be higher but I do wish Canon had been the one to create some of the Art lenses - image a 14/1.8L, 14-24/2.8L, 20/1.4L, 24-35/2L, 105/1.4L and 135/1.8L. Not sure which I would have bought but would love to have that option with L build quality and auto-focus performance.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 27, 2018)

mjg79 said:


> I think it really shows are we are well into the "law of diminishing returns" with full frame lenses.
> 
> The Nikon 105/1.4 is regarded as a really great lens and one assumes Sigma have been determined to beat it for resolution and corner sharpness - and it looks like the only way they could do that was to make it huge. We have seen them take a similar approach with the 85/1.4 and 135/1.8 and there obviously is a market for it.
> 
> ...



Agree that the Sigma lenses are getting too large. It used to be that primes had advantages in size, weight, price, max aperture and IQ. Sigma is now pushing IQ and max aperture at the expense of the other factors. Who is going to carry a bagful of 14A, 20A, 24A, 35A, 50A, 85A, 105A and 135A? Even if you skip nearly every other focal length (14A, 24A, 50A, 105A and 135A), that is still very bulky and heavy kit. I used to have the 14L f/2.8L II. It was solid, but it was small AND compact. I could stuff it in a camera bag easily. 14A? No way.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 27, 2018)

It's at least partially weather-sealed, which is one of the my two requests for Sigma. If you're going to position yourselves as a premium, pro-quality line, there's no excuse for not sealing up your lenses. It's pretty gross that so many of their lenses haven't had sealing before now, especially when Tamron does it _and_ puts stabilisation in everything _and_ undercuts in price.

Still, this one is going to come down to focus. Sigma's AF is still terrible—yes, including the 85mm and 135mm—and their focus rings are poor for manual focus, too. I want a pro-quality 100/105mm lens for my Canon system but I need at least one way to focus it reliably, consistently. If they can nail either the AF or focus ring on this, and then follow-up with a 28mm or a 35mm mkII with the same usable focus, I will _gladly_ switch to Sigma lenses. (The 24-35 actually already somewhat fills this requirement, as that lens _does_ focus 'okay'.) If this still has the same sketchy focus as the 85 and 135—let alone earlier Sigmas—then nope, I'll keep waiting for Canon or Tamron.



Mac Duderson said:


> My perfect setup would be:
> 28mm 1.4 (currently use 35mm 1.4Lii)
> 50mm 1.4 IS (currently Sig 50mm 1.4)
> 105mm 1.4 (85mm 1.2Lii)


This is me to a T. 28, 50, 100 (or their equivalents, depending on format) have been my go-to lengths for about 15 years now (before that, zooms) and that's a set Canon hasn't really catered to since the 90s. Nikon has a lovely 28mm and 105mm at f/1.4, but Canon only gives you f/2.8 for 28mm and the 100mm f/2, while actually an astonishingly good lens _for the money_, isn't really up to par with modern professional standards on bodies like a 5DS R. As a result, I to am using 35mm and 85mm lenses and boy are they no fun.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 27, 2018)

Amazing lens specs!  

If it can follow up on the 85mm and 135mm ART lenses it could be a marvel to shoot. 

F1.4 would make it a _very _ interesting lens for indoor sports when even the 135L struggles @f/2 and the others do not have enough reach. Combine the 105mm with a 5DS/R and you're in business... Wonder what the asking price will be.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 27, 2018)

I decided to do the math, just for fun. 85/1.8 USM *(425 g)* + 100/2 USM* (460 g)* + 135/2L *(750 g)* = *1635 g*. Sigma 105/1.4 - Weight: *1645g/58.0oz*. Those three Canon tele primes combined weigh a bit LESS than the new Sigma alone!!


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 27, 2018)

Maiaibing said:


> Amazing lens specs!
> 
> If it can follow up on the 85mm and 135mm ART lenses it could be a marvel to shoot.
> 
> F1.4 would make it a _very _ interesting lens for indoor sports when even the 135L struggles @f/2 and the others do not have enough reach. Combine the 105mm with a 5DS/R and you're in business... Wonder what the asking price will be.



My best guess at price: $1,499 - $1,599USD at launch. Maybe even $1,699...?


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 27, 2018)

FramerMCB said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing lens specs!
> ...


+$200.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 27, 2018)

Meanwhile, Sigma has retrofitted all (or nearly all?) their full-frame Art primes for FE and apparently they may be improving the 35/50 Art AF setup in the process:

https://petapixel.com/2018/02/27/sigma-unveils-first-9-art-lenses-sony-e-mount/

_Sigma says the new Sony E-mount lenses will feature the exact same optical designs that have attracted rave reviews, but the lenses will also feature a “newly developed control algorithm that optimizes the autofocus drive and maximizes the data transmission speed.”_

Can you imagine a 35 Art or 50 Art with the AF performance of their 85/135 Art lenses? That would not suck.

- A


----------



## infared (Feb 27, 2018)

WHOA!


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 27, 2018)

I would like to hold it in my hands and to do a lot of experiments with it. But do _I_ have any advantages of that lens compared to the EF 100 2.0 except in some very rare cases? I would prefer an EF 100 2.0 IS USM with some tweaks compared to the original version and some minor size (more important) and weight increases.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 27, 2018)

I see this lens as the reasonable tradeoff from going after (say) a 135 f/1.4, which is roughly '200 f/2 big' and impractical to carry.

Lest we forget, Nikon now offers a 105mm f/1.4 and it is apparently a gem. See PZ data below: it promptly ate the test camera as an amuse-bouche and asked for more pixels to be judged against.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow.... that's a big damn lens.

After my previous experiences with Sigma on Canon, I'm still inclined to stay with Canon for glass. We should be seeing the new 135L this year and the original has been my go-to portrait lens for years now. I'd see no reason to upgrade it either except that I expect the new version to perform even stronger and have IS on top of it.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 27, 2018)

Is it just me or does it look like the stock foot has an ARCA Swiss dovetail?

Jim


----------



## exquisitor (Feb 28, 2018)

DaveN said:


> I decided to do the math, just for fun. 85/1.8 USM *(425 g)* + 100/2 USM* (460 g)* + 135/2L *(750 g)* = *1635 g*. Sigma 105/1.4 - Weight: *1645g/58.0oz*. Those three Canon tele primes combined weigh a bit LESS than the new Sigma alone!!



Yep, this is a monster lens. I would go just with 135/2.0 L, nothing else needed.
The new Sigma 105 weighs the same as Canon 70-200/2.8 L IS II or Canon 100-400/4.0-5.6 L IS II. Insane! I think "A" in the Sigma line actually means "Arduous" or "Ample".


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 28, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the stock foot has an ARCA Swiss dovetail?
> 
> Jim


Likely. Tamron's been doing that, too, so it wouldn't be surprising if Sigma copied them.



exquisitor said:


> DaveN said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to do the math, just for fun. 85/1.8 USM *(425 g)* + 100/2 USM* (460 g)* + 135/2L *(750 g)* = *1635 g*. Sigma 105/1.4 - Weight: *1645g/58.0oz*. Those three Canon tele primes combined weigh a bit LESS than the new Sigma alone!!
> ...


You can't cheat physics. If you want telephoto lenses at wide apertures, they're going to be big. Yes, it weighs as much as a 70-200 f/2.8 zoom, but you're asking it to bring in 4x the light. On top of that, as a prime lens—and one of Sigma's, to boot—it has expectations of being optically _perfect_, which again means more glass.
You also really can't compare it to the 1990s f/2 primes. Those are fine-enough lenses—I adore that 100mm f/2—but they were designed for film and their optics don't hold up to the standards of cameras like the 5DS R or D850. They're also made to a standard below the Sigma Art line (far below, in the case of the 85 and 100). Again, you can't expect a lens like this to be made to modern standards with modern quality and twice the aperture, but then be surprised when it towers over a simpler, cheap, film-era version.


----------



## exquisitor (Mar 1, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> exquisitor said:
> 
> 
> > DaveN said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I understand that you need to pay for what you get, also with weight and size. Two lenses I mentioned (70-200 and 100-400) both have a similar max aperture of 71 mm compared to 75 mm of Sigma 105/1.4, so it's not a coincidence.
What I mean is, this lens is pushed to the extremes. It probably has stellar optical quality, no question, but its size and weight are also pushed to extremes making it impractical in many situations. This makes it rather unbalanced solution ought to be a niche solution with smaller market. You could say "So what, there are 200/2.0 and 400/2.8 too". Yes, but there are also 200/2.8 and 400/5.6 lenses. So there are extreme and balanced solutions. So far Sigma has rather extreme solutions in the Art line, highly optimized for big aperture and optical quality, but compromised in weight and size. I just would hope that they would bring something more travel friendly.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 1, 2018)

the Sig 135 f1.8 is so good.... *it is as sharp as the NEW Canon90mm f2.8L ts-e* (but diff purpose)
but that is a pretty good level... for compares..
and I cry for I.S. .... which is possibly coming with canon's 135 f2 mk II...
it will be hard to wait for that one...
[ i have to say the new 85L I.S. was ... not what I wanted...]

but this 105 f1.4 SEEMS to be one-notch shorter/smaller than the great Canon 200mm f2L
the 200 f2 could use a NEW 4+ stop I.S. system - which I long for...
.. if it also reduces size and weight a bit..

I can see in my kit (I love using the first 2)
a 14L mk II (so small as to never be left behind), 
the Canon 35 f1.4L II, 
and then the ?... well ....105 sigma might just fit there.. 

....I AM ........waiting for this contest to start... IMO it is between:
sig 135 f1.8
Canon 135f2L I.S. 
Sigma104 f1.4

its about all you need... or...all I need...
and yes it can travel... just one camera body ..and...a couple batteries..
toss in a 1.4 or 2 TC if you want...
then do Paris ...

I would *rather *have I.S. .... 
but this new sig...seems to fit the bill that my 85L II did in bar/city nite-shooting..
I am pretty sure if it has low coma/chromatics.. I will have to have it

if the sig arrives at the start of spring/summer...
I will want the first one in town...


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 2, 2018)

I like it. All of my still and cine glass is Canon, BUT I would really like to see Sigma make a cine version of this lens(prob. T1.5) like they have with the other ART lenses. It would be a really good interview lens. The only thing that looks disappointing and gives me pause is the MFD/MOD of 39.4", which is ever so slightly worse than my CN-E 135(39").


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 2, 2018)

Here are hands on previews posted by Imaging resource and Dpreivew. At 1.6kgs that is one stubby lens.

https://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2018/03/01/cp-2018-hands-on-with-sigmas-bokeh-badboy-the-105mm-f-1.4-art-lens
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/7988525955/cp-2018-hands-on-with-sigma-105mm-f1-4-art-bokeh-master


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 2, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the stock foot has an ARCA Swiss dovetail?
> 
> Jim



Yes that's a seriously nice feature and one that canon should wake up to.

My only two reservations with this lens, and on paper it looks amazing...is the old Sigma Achilles heel....focus accuracy.
Sigma seem to be pushing their lens design capability for a few years now with their ART range, but a common issue is their capability to design AF motors that can consistently and accurately focus with slim Depth of Field demands. So far there have been a lot of issues in that regard, If Sigma can't make a 35mm or 50mm f1.4 focus accurately...then what are they going to be like with an even more demanding lens like a 105mm f1.4? 

How is it that Sigma can make a lens that is vastly larger, bulkier and heavier that the Nikon version? the Nikon version looks very much like a Canon 85mm f1.2 II L in terms of it's size, proportions and look. The Sigma looks like it was modelled on a 300mm f2.8 LIS! 

The other observations is...where are all the idiot posts here on CR moaning about the lack of an image stabiliser? Isn't that the usual CR response to an ultra bright telephoto prime lens these days? Or is that just reserved for Canon lenses?


----------

